# how do you keep your house CLEAN????



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

1) When Jersey's paws get really muddy (usually more from playing in the backyard, but sometimes on walks) I ask someone to get me a bowl of water... dip each paw and dry it off good.... removes pretty much all of the mud and relatively quickly.

2) If you have carpeting, you'll need to vacuum very frequently (at least once a week) to keep on top of the shedding. On wood or tile flooring, can't go wrong with a good old fashioned broom and dustpan, although you could always consider different swiffer products. Vacuums work here too for the corners if you have a big buildup of hair. 

3) I let Jersey sleep in bed with me... the key is to clean the sheets often. I've read that others will vacuum the beds between washings to keep the hair to a minimum.. but really, if the dog sleeps in your bed there's going to be some amount of hair left behind, so the choices are to learn to live with it or train the dog to sleep elsewhere. As for leather couches, I would imagine they are easier to keep fur free, but you would want to be careful because a dog's nails could rip the leather. In my house, the dogs are only allowed on chairs that have a throw cover over them... that way you can just remove the cover and wash as needed.

4) I've gotten a little lazy with brushing Jersey, but in the past I have done it up to 3 times a week. You could brush him daily if you have the time, or invest in a really good tool such as the furminator (I don't personally own one but have heard many good things... look in the product recommendation section under Miscellaneous, many people have written about their experiences with them). Personally I only wash my dog when he needs it (after field training or if he should somehow get absolutely covered in mud). Others do it more often, and I'm sure they could tell you their reasons and whether it helps.

5) Unfortunately, if you are a person who is VERY aware of every bit of hair and dirt, this may always bother you a little. We vacuum at least once a week... and clean the rest of the house as needed.  There are towels right next to every door for quick paw checks as needed to decrease the amount of dirt tracked in. 

That's all I have, but I'm sure others will have a bunch more tips for you. Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

You can use furminator (check our products subforum - on the main page), so he is not shedding so much.
When our dogs are coming from outside dirty, we take them in using a side entrance, where we clean them or let them dry out.
We do not have any carpets, as soon as we moved from our old appartment to a new house, we have installed laminate flooring everywhere, with small rags, we can clean anytime by washing them.
But I hear you...sometimes it's a pain


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

1) if its rainy or wet outside, we keep a small beach towel by the door to wipe Sam's feet before he comes back inside... other than that, his feet don't usually track any dirt in.

2) we have wood floors throughout the house and that has worked pretty well... its easy to vacuum, mop or sweep the hair off.. and the hair doesn't get that clumpy look like on carpet... it usually just collects little blond hairballs along the walls or in the corner which are easy to just pick up between more serious floor cleanings.

3) we have fur on our duvet cover (dark blue.. bad color choice for a blond dog lol) but we just handvac it every so often, and wash the cover about once a week... as far as couches.. leather couches are best for not having hair stick, although get a thick leather so that nails don't scratch it... we have a cloth couch and it gets dog hair on it, but its a light color so we don't really notice or mind it too much lol

4) bathe him about once a month or so, unless he goes to the beach and gets sandy or dirty... i'd say probably avg 2 or 3 times a month, if he needs it. brush him out every few days, but not that much hair even comes off him when we brush him.

5) we don't clean as much as we should.. its sort of a never ending job with us... i guess the thing we do most is mop or sweep the floor, but we don't have a set cleaning schedule.. we just mainly do things when it gets to the point that we notice it... like blond hairbunnies in the corners of the room lol


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I keep a towel on our porch to clean Lucky's feet. If he has a a little bit of mud on his side or butt I spot clean (usually with a dry towel...kind of drying, pulling and brushing at the same time. ) In bad situations I hose him off, dry him down and let him in with wet paws. 

I've heard leather furniture is good. 

The hair will around no matter how often you vaccuum so get used to it. I can easily tell if its time to change the vaccum bag, by inspecting to see if there is any hair left on the floor when I vaccuum a swatch of carpet. If I see hair, I change the bag.

I allow Lucky on the bed, but he doesn't touch our sheets. I don't see alot of hair on our bed.

Hand vaccuum sucks the daily hair balls off our small dining room.

Good luck.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Getting away from carpeting in your new home would be a step in the right direction. Even though there is the same amount of hair on hard floors, it is much easier to clean up as it tends to form clumps that are easy to pick up. I have an old fashioned dust mop that is really great for picking up dog hair. It just takes a minute to use and then I shake it outside (for the birds to use the hair to make their nests!)

We got my daughter a Roomba (robotic vaccuum) for Christmas and she says it does a fabulous job on pet hair. She says she has to clean the hair out of it daily right now, but maybe once it has gotten all the hair up, there won't be as much on a daily basis.
As for furniture, we have leather sofas and no hair sticks to them so that also is a help.
I have a 30 gallon container for drinking water outside the back door which I sometimes use to wash Brooks' feet off before he comes in if they are especially bad. I keep old bath towels in a basket by the doors as well.

If Brooks is really, really dirty (if he has rollled in mud on a walk), I take him straight from the car to our shower where I have a hand held shower to spray him off. My dream is to put a "dog shower" just off the garage someday, so he doesn't even come in the house when he needs a bath.

But, the fact is, a lot of dirt just gets tracked in. We actually only vaccuum once a week and between times do some dust mopping or sweeping up. The rest of the time we just ignore it.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

gisabella said:


> We can't keep our house clean with Caper. He's always dragging in dirt and grime into our house, let alone the massive clumps of fur. How do you keep your house clean? Our house is fairly small, 1140 sqft, but we're planning on moving into a bigger one soon. What should I look for in a new house that is can help us keep it clean?
> 
> My main concerns are:
> 
> ...


I wipe their paws off with a towel by the entry way when they come in with mud or snow. We have hardwood flooring throughout most of our house, which makes for easy clean-up. (We use a lot of Swiffers!) We try to brush our dogs daily. It helps with the dirt and burrs they sometimes collect outside. Bathtime is when I have time or if they get really stinky or dirty, which is quite often in the spring.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sounds like a lot of pet owners are going the hardwood flooring direction as well. we've never had carpet while we had sam (tile in the last house, now wood) and it's definitely great for cleaning up pet hair easily.... when i go to my friend's houses with pets that have carpet, i really notice the pet hair buildup..


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't keep my house clean. lol
My husband and I both work full time. 
In our 2000 sq. foot house we have 2 teenagers, 2 cats, 2 dogs and a gecko. It is impossible to keep up!!! lol 
Seriously though, we vaccum everyday. Keep towels by the doors for when the dogs come in. Oh, and brush Coop once a day. 
Sometimes you have to let things slide a bit. 
Am I goin to do a thorough cleaning on the house or am I going to spend the afternoon at the dog park??? Of course the dog park will always win


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

No carpet....only tile, hardwood and pergo type flooring (that's upstairs) in the dog areas. (Our house)

Put down an old blanket or comforter or something of the sort for him to step onto when he comes inside. At that point clean the feet (there are a lot of suggestions above).

Once every few days, take a blower (Shop Vac - CLEAN one) reverse it to blow instead of suck, and blow out his coat.....OUTSIDE. He won't like it at first, but soon he'll grow to love it. Give him a peanut butter filled Kong or something to keep him occupied while you do it. It'll only take about 5 minutes. This blows out dirt, dander and loose fur. This is the biggest lifesaver........in terms of cleaning!

Vacuum a lot. :lol:

Put a blanket/sheet/whatever covering your bed so if he gets up there you're protecting your linens.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

1) I have a mudroom so they usually hang out in there till they are clean. When I did not have one I tied the tide up to my door handle on the mat and waited for them to dry off. 

2) I have ceramic tile and liminate. With dogs I would not reccomend hardwood - it scratches and I know I would have to re-finish mine within 2 years. Also I would not reccomend carpet, hard to clean and unsanitary. 

3) For all shedding you need to brush brush brush. My dogs are bathed and blown out once a week and brushed several times a week. I don't have a hair problem. You would never know I have Goldens in the house. 

4) Answered above.

5) I do tidy everyday, dishes, counters, sweeping, toy clean-up and I run the swiffer over the floor. Takes me 15 minutes or so. I would reccomend swiffer and wet jet for the house. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I have housekeepers that come every two weeks, but I figure that's for cleaning up my mess. I have to stay on top of the dog mess in between those visits just to keep my sanity. 

I've got stone floors downstairs and wood floors upstairs. Since he's only 4 months and not to be trusted yet , the only time he spends upstairs is in his crate at night. Even still, I vaccuum once a week to get the tumbleweeds that somehow find their way up there. The floors are dark, so the light hair is easy to find and suck up.

Downstairs in the kitchen and family room is another story. Every other day I vaccuum the floors and couch including under and between the cushions where grit and fur gathers. It's velvet, and might as well be velcro . Then I use a tape roller made for floors (about 12 inches across, with peelable sticky tape and a telescoping handle) to pick up what the vaccuum missed and get under the chairs to get the fur tumbleweeds. I fill 2-3 or those and can't say enough how much this is my favorite cleaning tool. Then I'll run a wet Swiffer across the floor. This sounds excessive, but it takes less than 20 minutes total and makes a HUGE difference. Fergus drags in a ton of dirt (he's still a digger).

If he's particularly muddy, right now he's small enough to rinse his paws in the kitchen sink, but I think I've only got a few weeks left where we can do that. I think I'll have to switch to the hose. I also keep towels by the back door to dry him off. 

Lastly, I brush him daily. OUTSIDE. Aside from all of this, I'm resigned to living with some dirt for the pleasure of the dog...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I bursh my dogs daily, and vacuum daily, the whole thing takes 20 minutes


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

In the half bath near the front door where Wiggs and I always enter and exit, I keep a bar towel and a spray bottle filled with superdiluted shampoo. When he enters, I put him in a down stay and spray him down and wipe off with the damp bar towel.

If he is super muddy, I fill a small foot tub/dishwashing tub with warm water and dip his paws in one by one and wipe.

We have hardwood floor, tile (in the main foyer and all baths), and carpet. I use a microfiber mop that works dry or wet (I soak and wring it in a vinegar solution) on the tile and hardwood and vacuum once a week using my Miele canister vacuum which sucks up EVERYTHING.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

gisabella said:


> How do you keep your house clean? we're planning on moving into a bigger one soon. *What should I look for in a new house that is can help us keep it clean*?


You should look for a maid!!!! 

I have to agree with *Jen*...I can't keep it clean, no matter how hard I try. I have 5 dogs plus 4 kids under the age of 7 yrs old so it is just impossible. I really enjoy my dogs so I guess, over time, I've come to terms with the amount of fur and dirt they bring into the house, I'm used to it. Someday I will be too old to have little kids and dogs but I think life will be somewhat boring.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i always wipe their paws before coming into the house. If it's raining outside or has been and the dogs get a little damp, i take a dryer sheet and rub it all over them. This eliminates the smell. Read it in Heloise and it works LOL I run the sweeper EVERYDAY. sometimes 2 times per day as i have 3 dogs in the house. I have an attachment on my kirby that i hook up and i also vaccuum the dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love my Hoover Floormate. Cleans my laminate, hardwood, and tile nicely. Even comes in handy as a small wet vac. I vacuum at least twice a day. I wipe my floors down with a damp tool (bought it on QVC) when needed. A swiffer helps, too. I also pick my vacuum up off the floor and vacuum my furniture. It's a Panasonic and light enough for me to do so. I do the stairs in the house with it too I even pick it up and run it across the bed. The beater bar does the best job...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I love my Hoover Floormate. Cleans my laminate, hardwood, and tile nicely. Even comes in handy as a small wet vac. I vacuum at least twice a day. I wipe my floors down with a damp tool (bought it on QVC) when needed. A swiffer helps, too. I also pick my vacuum up off the floor and vacuum my furniture. It's a Panasonic and light enough for me to do so. I do the stairs in the house with it too I even pick it up and run it across the bed. The beater bar does the best job...


Can you please come over and clean my house!!!! :wavey:


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a lot of the same situation as other posters. I keep a towel at the back door for muddy paws. If his paws are wet and muddy along with his underside and nose..haha, then i just dip him in the tub and dry him off. *We actually do this a lot because our yard has a couple flood spots that Tucker loves to play in*

We have laminate covering 75% of the house and we just keep the doors closed to our other rooms with carpet. I sweep every 3rd day probably, with a regular old broom and dustpan. Then I use a swiffer for wood floors about once a week. 

We have leather couches and I LOVE them because no hair gets on them and if a little does, it just swipes right off. They are pretty heavy duty so his nails havent damaged them at all.

Oh and I vacuum EVERY day!!! haha


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I have had my own cleaning service for 20 yrs., although to look at my house, you would never guess it!! My husband always says our house doesn't pay as well!
We have leather furniture and it is so much easier to remove the hair. A damp cloth or playtex rubber gloves work well for wiping hair off of upholstery.
I have very little carpet in my house, mostly tile & laminated flooring.
SMOOTH surfaces, no matter where are easier to clean & to keep clean. 
Swiffers work well on tile & wood floors to pick up the hair in between vacuuming. Laminated wood flooring tends to show water spots, I wash on hand & knees using ammonia or vinegar water but don't leave the floor wet, I dry as I go.
On bad weather days I bring the dogs in & out through the basement where I can clean & dry them up before going into the rest of the house. 
I use a rainbow vacuum here at my house, (too much of a hassle to tranport to use for work though) but I wish that I had central vac.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we keep a box of baby wipes by the door for feet, and run a brush over her after her morning walk (i do this on the porch)

She gets a bath at least 3 times a week, and wipe downs with a mild shampoo solution almost daily.

Then i run a broom over the laminate floors, followed by the swiffer wet jet. then vacuum the house daily. 

She isn't allowed on the bed unless the quilts are pulled back, and we wash the bedding weekly. 

we have a micro-suade (sp?) couch that wipes down easily, but she doesn't get up there much. I also remove her bed cover and wash weekly.

I am a new believer in the furminator, just got it today-and it is amazing!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Can you please come over and clean my house!!!! :wavey:


LOL, I was looking at my house this afternnoon after cleaning this am, my youngest is in the middle of moving out and we had started stripping wallpaper and doing some inexpensive renovations and I'm appalled. They just took his computer desk out through the livingroom and I have to vacuum AGAIN! I truly hate to dust. Dust IS Country!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

1) For paws... we keep about four old towels inside our back door and hanging in our laundry room to wipe off mud when the boys come inside. Our bathroom is right inside our back door which is nice, because if really disgusting they go directly in there and get rinsed off. I would LOVE a dog tub!! My next house WILL have one, and a mud room of some sort where the dogs can stay while they are wet.

2) We have hardwood floors except in the kitchen, bathroom and one bedroom. I love hardwood! The dog hair makes tumblewoods in the corners and it's easy to just go around the edge of each room and scoop up the hair. Very nice for when company comes and we weren't expecting them.

3) Boys are allowed on our bed, however only if their blanket is on top of our comforter. It gets washed at about once a week... or every two weeks depending on how dirty it is. Andy lets the dogs in the sheets, but he gets in trouble because I hate dog hair in there too. As for couch, I would go leather if I was you. That's what I want. Our couch is horrible, and we actually had to put a cover over it that was tan just so it wouldnt' show the dog hair. 

4) The boys get brushed really good with the furminator once a week, and then brushed a few times during the week, which I found really cuts down on the shedding. When the boys are swimming often in the summer, there is very little hair in our house, which is great. We don't bath the dogs very often because Park gets dry skin. He used to get washed once a month, however since we cut back on that, he barely ever itches. Today while I was grooming, I was actually trying to remember the last time Parker got an actual bath with actual soap. I honestly don't remember. Camden had to get one a few weeks ago, because he was completely covered in mud. We have bathless spray, which I love! It works great for when they just have some dirty spots on them, instead of washing them all over... we spray that, rub it in and then wipe their coat with a towel. It smells wonderful too. I probably wouldn't wash more than what you are. I would brush more often instead. The other thing we have that is great is a blower... which I love! It literally blows the hair right outta them!

5) We clean once a week with the vacumm. I used to fret about our house and clean twice a week when I had carpets. With the hardwood... I really don't worry about it as much. I'm finally come to terms with the fact that my house is never going to be clean! I live with all boys!!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

1. BABY WIPES - great for cleaning feet or a once over on the whole dog- wet paper towels can be used aalso

2. frequent regular brushings

3. vacuum all the time

the dog hair drives me nuts

its a bitch but its the price you pay and its worth it


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> we keep a box of baby wipes by the door for feet, and run a brush over her after her morning walk (i do this on the porch)
> 
> She gets a bath at least 3 times a week, and wipe downs with a mild shampoo solution almost daily.
> 
> ...


almost identical to our routine - we must be spiritually connected


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> we keep a box of baby wipes by the door for feet, and run a brush over her after her morning walk (i do this on the porch)
> 
> She gets a bath at least 3 times a week, and wipe downs with a mild shampoo solution almost daily.
> 
> ...


almost identical to our routine -we must be spiritually connected

except our girls are allowed in bed unrestricted - there is nothing like cuddling a warm Honey Wolf under the covers-


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I love our 2 Dyson vacuums. I vacuum every floor surface with them. We have mostly ceramic and hardwood. I clean constantly. Our house is 5500 square feet. By the time I get to one end, there is hair all over the other end. But...I love it. 

I keep towels by the door and try to get the mess before it goes too far. Our tile is multi-colored, so it hides lots of things. The tile actually hides more than the hardwood, if that makes any sense.

The carpet that we do have is low-pile and rated for commercial use (and is the color of Golden hair). We just had that area steam cleaned by a professional and it looks great. I also keep it clean with a Hoover Steam Vac as needed.

As for the sheets on the bed--they are now beige colored. The dark green sheets are never to be seen again! I can't get rid of all the hair, but if I can't see it as well, I feel better.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Who said it is clean!!:doh:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

it seems like a lot to do each day, but it makes it easier in the long run! Layla is allowed under the covers, just not on the heirloom quilt that my great-grandmother made for me when i was born!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*What's a clean house? *I'm not a clean freak. The hair doesn't bother me at all. With my 2 persians, Charlie's hair is nothing. I do vaccuum everyday and clean the laminate floor with vinegar & water about once a week. I don't use the store bought floor cleaners cause I'm scared it's not good for the animals and I use baking soda to sprinkle on the carpets.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 4 dogs and 7 cats in a 2200 sq. ft. house. I clean constantly. The key is to stay on top of it. We have carpet throughout, except bathrooms, kitchen and dining room. I would prefer wood laminate, but right now we just don't want to spend the money, so the carpet stays. I vacuum just about every day, dust regularly, wipe all paws off on the patio before coming inside. All dogs sleep in the bed, so sheets are washed once a week and we've gotten accustomed to hair blowing around every time we adjust the comforter. Its a fact of life with dogs. But I do consider my house to be clean, cleaner than some who don't have any animals.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

with 4 dogs, well it's not always clean.
Baby wipes at the back door or the hose if there to muddy
Good brushing at least 3 times a week
We have wood floors and linoleum in the kitchen and bathroom, vacuum and swifter are used twice a day.








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA, Never coould my house be considered clean. ...not totally clean anyway. Because i tire so easy, i can do the bathrooms and our bedroom one day, then livingroom, dining and kitchen the next--and by the the bathrooms and bedroom hvae dog fur everywhere. I only do the spare rooms once a month or so--keep the doors shut. however, before we lost our old man lat may, he had the corner room in front to 'guard" me and the girls when hubby was on road, and i did have to clean it all the time. Kept the bed made up, but did keep a sheet over it.

Here on the coast we live on sand and there is no way to keep it out of the house. The girls bring it in on their feet and in theri fur. We had carpet repalced and i swear you could have planted a garden in the sand under the carpet.

I have a lot of trouble with my feet (I hae rheumatoid arthritis) an don't wear shoes at all in the house, and hard floors do hurt my feet. have carpet in lving, back h all, and a bedrooms, ceramic tile in front hall, dining and kitchen. We matched the new carpet as best we could with the color of our dogs.

I do not like leather--just replaced my oLD leather sofa with cloth one, sort of velvet feeling. To me leather is to hot in summer, to cold in winter. i spend a lot of time laying on sofa resting and watching TV. When we got our new recliner/rockers we loved the forrest green, but settled on a lighter brown with gold woven thru. Can't se the dog hair at all on them.


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

We too have hardwood floors and they are just so easy to clean. I should by stock in swiffer!
I have a very plush carpet by my door that absorbs most of the mud when my dogs come inside. My pointer is 100 pounds and his paws just dig into the ground and he is constantly bringing in dort. In our old house when we has carpet I just kept a mat outside and inside. I would try and wipe the rest off with a towel too.
I try to brush my dogs every day. My 2 year old helps
I seem to find myself cleaning for a few hours every day or every other day. But I do not do it all at once. A chore here and a chore there.
We bought one of the new HUGE washers and dryers. That way I can wash my down comforter and cover once a week. 
We also got leather sofas which are GREAT! They do not retain doggy odor or hair and wipe great with the leather wipes for cars!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i don't worry about it. my house is fine, but not pristine. i figure we're only here for 80 years or so, and i'm not going to waste alot of it worrying about whether my home is perfectly dusted every day.


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Charlie06 said:


> *What's a clean house? *I'm not a clean freak. The hair doesn't bother me at all. With my 2 persians, Charlie's hair is nothing. I do vaccuum everyday and clean the laminate floor with vinegar & water about once a week. I don't use the store bought floor cleaners cause I'm scared it's not good for the animals and I use baking soda to sprinkle on the carpets.


I have heard about the vinegar before!!! I might have to try that!! Any particular kind that you use or will any work? Thanks for the idea!


----------



## UkersMom (May 16, 2007)

We have hard wood in all our rooms except the bathroom, and thats tile. I sweep twice a day morning and night, vaccum the couches and brush the boys. My biggest problem is my hubby's dane. She flings slobber all over. I also keep baby wipes by the doors for a quick wipe off. Ukers, Cash , and Oreo (the dane) all sleep with us. King size bed is the only way to go. ( and then hope to God you arent the one on the floor in the morning) I do sheets every weekend. It can be a pain but as long as you keep up with the brushing its OK.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm with everyone who said "leather". What a difference it makes! No worries about sticky hair on the furniture...and any dirt wipes off. Even if they aren't allowed on the furniture, they walk by and rub the sides/corners/front. On fabric that gets dirty FAST! With leather....no dirt, no odor, no fur!!


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

3 children, ages 22 mo, 3.75 yo, and 12 yo, a GR, three cats, a DH that works in a very dirty environment does not make for a clean house! I try to stay mostly on top of it, but certain things don't always get done. I sweep, vacuum, mop and clean bathrooms and kitchen (quick clean) every day at least (sometimes twice a day) but the house is still dirty a good part of the time. I would much rather play with the kids and the dog than clean!

As for paws, we wipe all paws off before the animals come inside. That keeps the filth to a minimum. We have a couch that has been deemed "Riley's couch" and the others are strictly for us (mean doggie mommy that I am). Our floors are mainly hardwood, with only carpeting in the bedrooms, so that definitely helps!

Good luck.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

We have 1 hubby, 1 toddler, 2 dogs and 3 cats, 2 of the cats are pretty heavy shedders too. My house is NEVER clean. If I have company coming or something though, I sweep and mop and then do a wet swiffer after the floor dries to catch all the loose hair sweeping and mopping missed. We have entirely too much hair and dirt to not sweep first before swiffering though. Our house is 1400 sq ft with ceramic and carpet in the bedrooms and living room. Ceramic tile is easily cleaned but the furballs build up quick. Carpet you cant see it as much but its harder to get clean. I have leather couches, and they are wonderful for the hair, but the cats poke little holes in it when they walk on the arms, and they scratch it occasionally if they jump up awkwardly and stuff so mine looks like crap already. My dogs dont get on the couch (or bed) anymore but my old couch they used to and wore a hole in the cushions where the dew claws dug in..

I consider it a good day if I get accidents/cat hairballs found, dishes done, a pickup and wipe down of the counters and table, a load of laundry in, pick up all the toys (both dog and toddler), dinner, and get myself in the shower. I try to get floors, bedding, bathrooms, dog poop, etc at least once a week whenever I can squeeze little pieces in.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Jen said:


> I don't keep my house clean. lol
> My husband and I both work full time.
> In our 2000 sq. foot house we have 2 teenagers, 2 cats, 2 dogs and a gecko. It is impossible to keep up!!! lol
> Seriously though, we vaccum everyday. Keep towels by the doors for when the dogs come in. Oh, and brush Coop once a day.
> ...


LOL There's always hiring a cleaning person if you don't have the time, too. I think that is the route I should go!


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

We keep a couple of towels near the back door to clean Casey and Murphy off before they come inside the house when they a muddy. 
I vacuum once and day... we have carpets so once a month I'll clean them with a handy
carpet cleaner I keep in the closet. 
Leather furniture is also a plus... used to have cloth but it gets soooooo dirty.
We have them groomed and bathed once a month and I brush them everyday too.
As for the bed ... I change the sheets 2 times a week. As I read this back it sounds
like I'm a slave to my house and dogs... but I'm not. Still plenty of time to have 
fun with C & M.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I honestly think people in my house make wayyyyyyy more mess then the dogs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My house would be way more clean if my human kids moved out......


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

I am on the list of NO CARPET. We only have carpet upstairs in some of the bedrooms. Our dogs are not allowed upstairs though. They have about 1500 sq feet on our main level of all wood floors. Basement is not quite finished.

We use the roomba vacuum in the evenings when we are sleeping and then use a Dyson a couple times a week. The roomba gets a large percentage of it.

We have the Shark Steam Mop for when muddle paws. I don't even bother wiping their paws off. I let them run in and i play a bit or tease with a toy to keep them in one area. When they jump around the muddy paw prints go in one area. Then i let them run. I grab the shark Steam Mop and it takes 5 minutes to wipe up with that. Although, in the winter...if I can keep them out of the garage where the snow and dirt melts, I can let them in the house from the snow and no muddy prints anywhere.

Leather leather leather. A good quality leather will NEVER get a hold in it from a dog. Good quality leather furniture is the best investment you can make for human kids as well as fur kids!!

Our dogs sleep on the main level.

We are on the side of VERY CLEAN. Honestly it does not seem that tough. We also use the furminator which helps out on Gage a lot. My cocker does not really shed very much.

Our dogs actually help keep the house clean when the kids are eating. Especially my 1 year old boy. Anything that ends up the floor doesn't stay their long! hehe


----------



## BLUEHARPER (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow I love the blowing them out, I also vacuum my golden's. I have three, and yes I have to say I do vacuum the wood floors daily (I do have area rugs), that I love the feel, so I do carefully keep them one at a time rotation out and then in and when muddy, I have a basement room that is five steps down stairs. That is where they stay until dry, with an open door and a swinging baby gate (which I love), the higher one that I purchased at Menard's. It let's them be in their room, but it's also a place I can maintain and keep them with the family, but still have dog toys and fun. When really bad, we feed and do everything there. They also get in our pond, so on those days there is no hope. We also have a play area outside with three dog houses (cedar), so they can dry out side in a controlled pen. We do have them on the bed as one just jumped up, although, I sometimes envy my folks, who started with the bed at the bottom of their bed. It's normal for their Emily and she does love it. Mine, come and go, but never when dirty, but they will always have those fur babies floating. Good luck, I would never trade my dog for someone who comes to my house and snubs their nose because of dog hair. Get rid of the wrong friends. hahaha


----------

